# Ouija Board Invites, Need help!



## indeva

I can find a pretty good quality image of the board with the standard letters on google. 

Is there a photo shop expert out there that could help?


----------



## indeva

Guess I found a guy that is going to try and erase the letters for me. 

Anyone have any ideas to go along with the invites?


----------



## pdcollins6092

indeva said:


> I can find a pretty good quality image of the board with the standard letters on google.
> 
> Is there a photo shop expert out there that could help?


Photoshop pro here, what do you want it to say? Do you have a pic of the board in mind that you want to use?


----------



## indeva

Hey Collins,

This would be the second time today you have helped me with something!

Heres a link to the photo

http://hauntedsandiego.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/ouija1.jpg

I guess as far as the lettering, Im was going to try and put:

Craig and Debbie's
Halloween Party
Oct 30 2009 7pm


Similar to whats in the photo above


----------



## pdcollins6092

indeva said:


> Hey Collins,
> 
> This would be the second time today you have helped me with something!
> 
> Heres a link to the photo
> 
> http://hauntedsandiego.com/wp/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/ouija1.jpg
> 
> I guess as far as the lettering, Im was going to try and put:
> 
> Craig and Debbie's
> Halloween Party
> Oct 30 2009 7pm
> 
> 
> Similar to whats in the photo above



I'll get started on it now, it shouldnt take me too long...


----------



## indeva

Well thank you for your time! I appreciate your help!


----------



## pdcollins6092

How is this? If anything needs to be changed or it needs to be resized just let me know. If all is good just right click on it and save pic as.


----------



## Guest

That's great!! 


...I so have to get photoshop.


----------



## Witchie Woman

StaticInMyHead said:


> That's great!!
> 
> 
> ...I so have to get photoshop.


I have it and can't figure out how to use it 

pdcollins6092, that is great!


----------



## indeva

That is perfect! Don't know how you do it but it looks amazing! Nice work!

Thank you for all your help!


----------



## indeva

Okay, I showed the wife and I guess she wanted to put the "regrets" & phone # on the front like the one in the photo, so if its not too much trouble Ill PM you the info and if it is dont worry about because I think it looks great as is. Thanks!


----------



## pdcollins6092

indeva said:


> Okay, I showed the wife and I guess she wanted to put the "regrets" & phone # on the front like the one in the photo, so if its not too much trouble Ill PM you the info and if it is dont worry about because I think it looks great as is. Thanks!


OK, the changes have been made and I e-mailed you the fullsize image. You and your wife look it over and let me know if it is what you both want, and if not let me know and I will take care of it, I won't mind.


----------



## pdcollins6092

If anyone else needs any help with something like this just send me a message and I will see what I can do to help. I normally do the photorestoration thing so things like this normally aren't that big a deal and don't take that long to do.


----------



## halloweenie000

*your invites rock!*

Hi there, I was admiring your work on the ouija board invites. I am brand new to halloween forum and don't really know how it works. But, I saw your invite for the invitation help and thought I'd give it a whirl. The info. I would love to have on it is...

Mike & Tracey's
Annual Halloween Party
10.31.09 7pm

Wear Your Costume


Thanks so much


----------



## Si-cotik

VERY VERY NICE PD....maybe I could get you to make one for me just to hang it up on the wall...lol.


----------



## pdcollins6092

Si-cotik said:


> VERY VERY NICE PD....maybe I could get you to make one for me just to hang it up on the wall...lol.


I can make it say what ever you want...


----------



## Si-cotik

Thanks...but I really can't think of what I would want it to say.


----------



## selz

pdcollins6092 said:


> I can make it say what ever you want...


You've just given me an awesome idea for my costume contest certificates


----------



## pdcollins6092

selz said:


> You've just given me an awesome idea for my costume contest certificates


If you need help with them let me know.


----------



## Skitzo88

*wow*

Thats an amazing invite! good job, lol if your intrested i can let you take care of my invitations also?


----------



## pdcollins6092

Skitzo88 said:


> Thats an amazing invite! good job, lol if your intrested i can let you take care of my invitations also?


Whatever I cna do to help just let me know.


----------



## Skitzo88

wow that was quick lol. ok heres the idea i have, we want the the scene from t.s.o.l.'s dance with me album,







obviously replacing the text with whatever else you would think make it pop lol, Maybe something in Old English?

We need it to say

Come Dance With The Dead At
Breanna And Chris' Halloween Party
Saturday October 24th
Please R.S.V.P. 

Lol Whatever you think makes it look good, lol you seem to enjoy it 
Thank you much!


----------



## pdcollins6092

Something like this? If you don't like the font just let me know.


----------



## Skitzo88

Wow, man, thats amazing! its perfect lol. the font and all, i like how you made it wide too.


----------



## pdcollins6092

Skitzo88 said:


> Wow, man, thats amazing! its perfect lol. the font and all, i like how you made it wide too.


Glad to help...


----------



## Halloweenie1

Pdcollins6092 ---Great job! Love it!  *H1*


----------



## Guest

Another great invite pdcollins6092!!


----------



## Darkpumpkin

Amazing stuff! And how nice you are so willing and generous enough to help others. I would greatly appreciate if you could do the Ouija board invite for me saying this:

Charleigh's Spooktacular
1st Birthday

October 24, 2009 (I also need one to say October 25 since I am doing 2 parties for her) 2 pm

Thanks so much!


----------



## pdcollins6092

Darkpumpkin said:


> Amazing stuff! And how nice you are so willing and generous enough to help others. I would greatly appreciate if you could do the Ouija board invite for me saying this:
> 
> Charleigh's Spooktacular
> 1st Birthday
> 
> October 24, 2009 (I also need one to say October 25 since I am doing 2 parties for her) 2 pm
> 
> Thanks so much!


Here you go. Check them out and let me know if they are how you want them, if not I will make whatever changes you need. If they are good just right click and save picture as..


----------



## MorbidMariah

Wow, PD, you are incredible! And super generous too! Warms my heart to see how kind and helpful so many haunters are.


----------



## pdcollins6092

MorbidMariah said:


> Wow, PD, you are incredible! And super generous too! Warms my heart to see how kind and helpful so many haunters are.


I love art, photoshop, and helping others out so this seems like a good combonation...


----------



## Darkpumpkin

pdcollins6092 said:


> Here you go. Check them out and let me know if they are how you want them, if not I will make whatever changes you need. If they are good just right click and save picture as..


THANK YOU! You made my day. My October has been off to a shaky start as my little one is in the hospital with a central line infection, so this has definitely cheered me up. I don't know how to express how grateful I am!


----------



## Si-cotik

Great Work PD!!


----------



## pdcollins6092

Si-cotik said:


> Great Work PD!!


Thanks....


----------



## bottlemessage09

Thanks for this interesting stuff. This is the nice idea to put our letters to invite on blank board it's a kind of template.


----------



## jennings4ever

*I would love your help!*



pdcollins6092 said:


> If anyone else needs any help with something like this just send me a message and I will see what I can do to help. I normally do the photorestoration thing so things like this normally aren't that big a deal and don't take that long to do.


Amazing stuff! I could only wish I had your talent! I would greatly appreciate if you could do the Ouija board invite for me saying this:

Samantha's & Lizzy's
Halloween Party
Oct 30 2009 7pm-11pm
Costumes a MUST
R.S.V.P.


----------



## pdcollins6092

jennings4ever said:


> Amazing stuff! I could only wish I had your talent! I would greatly appreciate if you could do the Ouija board invite for me saying this:
> 
> Samantha's & Lizzy's
> Halloween Party
> Oct 30 2009 7pm-11pm
> Costumes a MUST
> R.S.V.P. ***-****


Sent you a PM...


----------



## icemanfred

can anyone post a pic of a blank Ouija board?
w/o the letters/numbers in the center


----------



## Junit

Nice job on all the ouija boards PD!!


----------



## indeva




----------



## Witchie Woman

Darkpumpkin said:


> Charleigh's Spooktacular
> 1st Birthday


Love how you spelled your DS's name...Ashleigh is my DD's.

Thanks, indeva!


----------



## cherrybomb

Okay I know alot have already asked for your help with the Quija Board invite. If possible would you be able to make one for me? I would like it to say 
Your Invited to the 3rd Annual Warner Costume Party
San Antonio, TX 
Oct 31 7pm


----------



## Haunted Nana

What font is it that you use to make your invites for the Ouija Board? thanks for any help your work is outstanding. Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## pdcollins6092

Haunted Nana said:


> What font is it that you use to make your invites for the Ouija Board? thanks for any help your work is outstanding. Thanks for any help you can give me.


It's called Captain Howdy, here is a link to where you can download it.
http://www.urbanfonts.com/fonts/Captain_Howdy.htm


----------



## Haunted Nana

Thanks for all your Help PD My niece and nephews birthday is on Halloween so this will be perfect for their birthday.


----------



## Lady Wraith

pdcollins6092 said:


> How is this? If anything needs to be changed or it needs to be resized just let me know. If all is good just right click on it and save pic as.



Wow Pd this is GREAT!!! Always good to know a photo shop genius! It was so nice of you to make those invitations for others warms the heart when Haunters come together and share their many talents!


----------



## Fattiboombah

Mister PD could I please get you to make me one? I hate to ask. I really wish I could make them myself but I have no skill at photoshop and they're just so amazing!


----------



## selinamb

Fattiboombah said:


> Mister PD could I please get you to make me one? I hate to ask. I really wish I could make them myself but I have no skill at photoshop and they're just so amazing!


I actually sell both printed and DIY Printable fully customized Ouija Board Postcard Invitations.


----------

